# IBRR.org-Project Magellan



## Rise 609 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Project Magellan*

Well for those who are unaware I am in charge of the United States field data entry for project magellan. As of now I am currently looking for interested, knowledgeable parties to contribute field data for existing AO's (areas of operations). All interested parties should reach me by email or a message on here and I will speak some more in detail with you. All information must be submitted to me before it is posted in order for me to check the accuracy of the info. People interested in just submitting little bits of info need not apply for this position.


----------



## Rise 609 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, if you know anyone else who might be interested tell them to contact me.


----------

